# Which Bike, Giant vs Marin?



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

As usual I can't make a up my mind! I have been looking at mountian bikes for a while now and it's came down to two options. Giant XCT Alliance 1 and Marin Rocky Ridge 09. Both bikes read very well on paper but as I am a newcomer I would appreciate some advice on which to go for.

I want an all round bike which can take on a little bit of everything from various trails to handling some jumps as well as some road work.

Both bikes have dealers near by and they both talk the talk.

Giant vs Marin, who wins?


----------



## Marin?? (Dec 27, 2008)

I just bought a Marin about four months ago and like it very much. My wife has one also. the closest bike trails are an hour and a half from my house so i ride often on the roads and i have to say that it handles well any where i take it. Marins are not common in oklahoma and when ever i cross other riders most of them have to stop and check it out. There isnt one thing i had to change right away on the bike. WTB brand parts are used throughout my bike and i like them alot. GO with the Marin!
Really its personal choice. I ride with i guy that has a GT they are good bikes too.
The look and feel of the frame is what sold me on the Marin.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The newest Rocky Ridge I can find on Marin's USA website is a 2007 and it retails for $1,200.

The 2009 Giant xTC Alliance retails for about $1,900 and in my opinion has a better spec as it should.

You really need to ride them to get the one that fits you best and feels best to you. Both companies make fine bikes IMHO.

Your profile says you are from "Bangor". Is that Bangor, Maine or is Bangor not in the USA? If you're not in the USA, that could explain why there might actually be a 2009 Marin Rocky Ridge.


----------



## cairocks (Jan 14, 2009)

jeffj said:


> The newest Rocky Ridge I can find on Marin's USA website is a 2007 and it retails for $1,200.
> 
> The 2009 Giant xTC Alliance retails for about $1,900 and in my opinion has a better spec as it should.
> 
> ...


I believe there is indeed a 09 Marin Rocky Ridge.
It is shown in the Marin UK website.
http://www.marin.co.uk/2009/bikedetail.php?ModNo=3972-1F


----------



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. The feeling I get is that the Rocky Ridge is a better all rounder and will adapt better on the harder trails, jumps etc. I get the impression that the Giant would be better for speed and come into its own when racing. Great if you keep it on the ground.

Just my thoughts. please feel free to disagree!


----------



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

In Northern Ireland! The 09 bikes are out there.

I had a ride on both bikes all be it in a car park so didn't really get much out of the bikes. Both felt good but very different though.

The Giant felt lighter with narrower handle bars, a compact race like feeling.

The Marin is slightly heavier with wider bars, a safe, robust, throw me of a cliff and I'll take it feeling.

My problem is I like them both. At the moment it's the Marin because of the strength. However if I was more confident the Giant could take all thrown at it I do like the light compact feel.

What to do?


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO, the XTC Alliance is a great bike. A LBS had an '08, but was unwilling to come down on the price any, even though they were having issues selling it (an '08 still around in January of '09). It fit like a glove, was light, and incredibly fast! If you want to absolutely fly through the trails, this will do it for you.
It should be able to do all of what you want, as long as you keep the jumps to 2-3ft. The only thing I might be worried about, and this is just my opinion, is the frame is partially carbon. That's fine and will hold up on most trails, but if you're going to be overly aggressive/abusive, there's a chance you could damage the CF, and your frame would be shot.
That's my thoughts on the XTC. I don't know much on the Marin.


----------



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers! Thanks for that, much appreciated. Great to get advice on the carbon aspect. I can't see me being to aggressive, 2/3ft jumps would be more than enough at my stage!


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

You mention how they look on paper, how do they feel? You can't chose a bike by the components, pick whichever of the two bikes feels the best to you and you can't go wrong.


----------



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya I know what your saying but the only chance I have had to sample the bikes is in a car park. I am a bit of a novice and don't want to base spending my cash on a few laps of a car park. I don't want to regret my somewhat amateur decision in a few weeks or months down the line.

Which is why the opinions of you guys who have been there done that is so important.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

i agree. buy the bike that feels best, although I think the Giant is a better looking bike, but go by feel.


----------



## rat92 (Feb 28, 2009)

go with the bike that you like best, it's your choice,

p.s.

i would go with the giant:thumbsup:


----------



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers guys, I like the look and feel of the Giant it's just the strength that's keeping me from going for it. I don't want to be replacing the frame anytime soon.

For some reason I have it in my head that the Marin is stronger. It there any logic to this?


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

marko_b said:


> Cheers guys, I like the look and feel of the Giant it's just the strength that's keeping me from going for it. I don't want to be replacing the frame anytime soon.
> 
> For some reason I have it in my head that the Marin is stronger. It there any logic to this?


are u looking for a bike or a tank?


----------



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya, I know I'm over cooking it. In the Giant XTC camp at the moment. 

It just feels better to me.

Tank would be good though!!!


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

Check with your LBS, the frame probably has a lifetime warranty on it anyways. My Giant came with a 1 year warranty on components and lifetime on the frame. I absolutely love Giant bikes.


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

marko, with the money you pay for the xtc it will NOT break. And even if it does u will get arefund. 

If it does break it will not in the near future most likely


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Let me clarify my earlier comment about overly abusive. Basically, if you smash the CF part against a rock really hard (from a fall, for instance), it would mess up the frame. But again, that would probably put a dent in most aluminum frames.
And, Giant does offer a lifetime frame warranty. So again, I wouldn't be too worried about messing it up.


----------



## dennisrar-rardennis (Mar 2, 2009)

Just buy the bloody thing already!


----------



## Interceptor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

As you become a better rider, you will appreciate more the lightness and responsive feel of the Giant, if you get the Marin you will be spending a lot of cash to upgrade it and lighten it up trying to make it feel like the Giant.


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an 08 XTC and I love it. I am a novice as well and do not do anything big. The main draw for me with the bike was the frame and it had fairly good components that I could upgrade as time went on and I would not be dumping money into a cheap frame. I did not have the opportunity to test it out, I just ordered it and it happened to work out well. I am touch over 6' and about 185 pounds, I got the large frame. It has been on some fairly technical/rough trails and handled it with no problems. 

It is currently awaiting to be built into a new beast for this season, cant wait


----------



## ndanielson (Feb 6, 2009)

GO MARIN... awesome bikes, the giant is nice though, but the Marin is sweet IMO. I love their geometry and frame construction. Giant is a larger company... they are a very good company but quality control is limited because they produce so many... the Marin's seem to have a more handbuilt feel and look to the frame.
Again, both bikes are sweet, but i'd go Marin


----------



## marko_b (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers guys for the input. Still in the Giant camp. I agree the Marin is a great bike but the Giant feels better for me when riding. That and a warranty on the frame has helped me a lot!

Hopefully be getting sorted at the weekend!!! Looking forward to getting out there!

M.


----------

